# How long did it take you to learn how to manual?



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

Since manuals seem to come up a lot and is something that I am currently working on. How long did it take you to learn how to manual, say about 20ft? I know everyones learning curve will be different but its nice to know some sort of reference point so it doesn't get so discouraging.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i cant get them. i got like 6ft. been trying on and off for about a year. yes im lame. but it come easy to some and harder to others


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm trying, at this point I'm able to manual 2-3 meters max. But I just started practicing few days ago. I can just say it's best trick out there cuz U can combine it in so many ways, just great and I can't wait to learn it


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i have been trying for a couple months and can only get 10feet unconsistantly


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> i cant get them. i got like 6ft. been trying on and off for about a year. yes im lame. but it come easy to some and harder to others


paintballer brought up a good point
its going to come alot easier and more natural to some and otheres just need to practice

it took me about 2 months to really get it down, now i think im pretty good. i can go about 100 feet
but sometimes still ill mess up and not be able to hold it for more than 10 feet


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i have gone as long as 30 feet. i can do 10 feet consistently. i have been trying for 2 weeks now. it helps to have 15 inch chainstays too.
i have found its easier to go further if you are going fast


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

sometimes i can do my whole street and around a slight corner (about 60m), other times i can't get 2m out of it hahaha

so inconsistent it's not funny


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

a couple hours for 20 ft (i just realized you had to get moving pretty fast )

but to really be able to manual, mabye a couple months...


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

2 months on a mountain bike and i can almost manual a full block and thats on a fully


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

38 years and counting!!!! I still cant manual for more than about ten feet!!!!! ARRRRRRGGGG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

8 months and still not quite there yet. If I don't use the brake, I still loop out quite a bit.

It's hard for me to manual, but 180s came pretty easily (~2 weeks to be able to get the full rotation down every time, another 2 to land it right every time...)

Tim


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

im still trying to dial them and ive been riding for about 4 years off and on.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ive got them about 20-30ft unconsistantly and 10 ft usually quite consistently.

took me about a month until i first got to 20 ft... so far my record is about 60ft


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought this was a skill people got down somewhat easily and I just sucked at them. I have only been working on them for about 3 days 20 min each session and feel I was no closer than the first day. I will have to track my progress and see where I'm at in a couple months.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

CripTiK said:


> I thought this was a skill people got down somewhat easily and I just sucked at them. I have only been working on them for about 3 days 20 min each session and feel I was no closer than the first day. I will have to track my progress and see where I'm at in a couple months.


once you are able to loop out it's easy just stay low


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It took me 2-3 weeks to master them. I had a good teacher though(friend of mine can hold them forever and then some, on just about any bike).


----------



## Technik (Oct 6, 2007)

been trying to better my manuals for the last 2 weeks, couple a days ago i finally got the position right and now im working on hold them. its pretty inconsistent though


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

Took me a year, now i can manual till the front wheel stops spinning, thats when it gets really tough to keep goin


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

I can manual tables no problem, I can manual rollers no problem, but I can't manual flat ground at all. If i try to manual a sidewalk it is embarassing. But get me on a pump track and I can almost make it look like I know what I am doing. It drives me nuts. Part I think is having a visual to shoot for, like manualing over the next roller or manualing to the tranny of a table. The other part is forcing the back wheel down the backside of a roller helps me to keep the front wheel up. My friend told me to drop my heels and it helps lower your center of gravity so it takes less effort to get the front wheel up, it works but sometimes its hard to remember to do it.


----------



## Trail_Header (Oct 30, 2006)

TortugaTonta said:


> I can manual tables no problem, I can manual rollers no problem, but I can't manual flat ground at all. If i try to manual a sidewalk it is embarassing. But get me on a pump track and I can almost make it look like I know what I am doing. It drives me nuts. Part I think is having a visual to shoot for, like manualing over the next roller or manualing to the tranny of a table. The other part is forcing the back wheel down the backside of a roller helps me to keep the front wheel up. My friend told me to drop my heels and it helps lower your center of gravity so it takes less effort to get the front wheel up, it works but sometimes its hard to remember to do it.


this is exactly where i am...i'm hoping my new bike with 15.35" stays will be the difference for flat ground.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

btw the most important thing is to look way in front of you


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Tortuga has the idea, the front tire lands where you are looking, so look ahead, not at your tire or the ground right in front of you.
A few was to dial them in(roll up=slow wheelie)
Roll up to objects at a low speed where you can bonk your front tire and fakie back (this helps set the height in which you should get the front) then keep increasing the distance that you roll up.
Try rolling to a curb and reach the loop-out point just as the rear wheel hits the curb. (similar to and good practice for abubacas)
Or try raising your seat and pull off some sit down wheelies, this gets you used to having the low center of gravity, the balance point, and trusting your brakes.
After those exercises you should be familiar with where the balance point is and have a good reference as to how high to pull your front tire. If you find it hard to get your wheel up or slow enough to stay balanced, shift your weight lower and back further over the rear wheel. 
You can also practice pedaling into your wheelie and then stop pedaling, if your front tire starts to drop, pedal some more, then stop again.


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

When you get better roll some manuals Xed-up. It looks hard and impresses (it's not really that hard) and you can do some cool tricks from that position with a little imagination. KEEP PRACTICE UP! because any time off makes good manuals frustrating all over again.

Now try pinching your seat with your knees and throw a bar spin. OK maybe not yet.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> i have gone as long as 30 feet. i can do 10 feet consistently. i have been trying for 2 weeks now. it helps to have 15 inch chainstays too.
> i have found its easier to go further if you are going fast


Also makes it a lot quicker to loop out and a lot harder of a fall on your assbone


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

Months. Best thing I've learned is to loop out the first couple of times just to see where to stop. Keep doing that, and hopefully your muscle memory will kick. Once you remember how far it takes you to loop out, you don't pull as far. For me the center of gravity is right before the loop out point. Also helps to be on the balls of your feet, knees slightly bent, and don't be afraid to hump the air.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the hardest time not straightening my legs when starting to loop out which just causes me to loop out faster. But I was able to get my first 10ft manual today! Now if I could only consistantly do that.


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahh ha ha ha He said, "hump the air", that's exactly what it looks like. Keep on humpin on, like a rabbit and you will end up with either a manual or VD.


----------

